

The Four Kinds of Programmers: How And Why They Excel - rckclmbr
http://blog.braegger.pw/the-four-kinds-of-programmers-how-and-why-they-excel/

======
tbirdz
The site just seems to provide a mapping from types of programmers to the
types of sales people described in "The Four Kinds of Sales People". I have
read that book myself, and it's a good read, but I don't think the mappings
provided on the site from programmer to salesman are completely correct.
Rather, I'd recommend reading the whole book, and once you understand the kind
of person each type of sales person is, it becomes easier to see where (or if)
you fit into the framework.

------
tylerf
"Every programmer should fit into 1 of those 4 groups."

Yeah, okay.

------
crystalmace
Nope, I don't fit. Kinda narrow scope.

